# Catechism on Praise



## scottmaciver (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone come across the Catechism on Praise published in 1849 Rev Alexander Blaikie, a minister in the ARP Church? Some of you will be aware of it as it is available on a Puritan's Mind.

It has been republished by the James Begg Society and is available for £1.50. I'm not sure if a hard copy is available in the States.

It seems an excellent resource. I wonder if it would be worthwhile purchasing a few to hand out? I would be interested to hear of anyone who has handed out a copy or two and what response you received.


----------



## markkoller (Apr 16, 2013)

A Catechism on Praise


----------



## Kaalvenist (Apr 20, 2013)

I've purchased a few copies from the James Begg Society, I think originally with that intent. But I don't know if I've ever actually done that. Usually, if I hand out anything on psalmody, it's a pocket copy of the Scottish Psalter. I also wrote a brief tract on exclusive psalmody several years ago that I've occasionally given to friends, more as a conversation starter. The advantage to giving them a Psalter first is that, should they become convinced or convicted of psalmody (exclusive or otherwise), they have the ability to sing from the get-go. When you purchase items from the Trinitarian Bible Society for the purpose of giving them away, they mark them down 40% --- I can get pocket Psalters for $3 each (comparable to the Catechism on Praise).


----------

